# Grub2 entry for BSD with a gpt freebsd-boot partition?



## mxc (May 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I am struggling to get FreeBSD or PC-BSD installed on my UEFI enabled machine. I am dual booting with Linux which is using grub2 for its bootloader. I have a EFI partition which holds the grub bootloader binaries. I originally tried PC-BSD but couldn't get the dual boot working so I decided to try FreeBSD using the UFS filesystem. During installation I was told that I needed to create a boot partition which I did. So I have ada0p5 and ada0p6 with p5 being for the boot  directory and root being on p6.  

I have tried

```
set root=(hd0,6)
chainloader (hd0,5)+1
```
and 
	
	



```
set root=(hd0,6)
chainloader (hd0,6)+1
```
but no luck.  Is it possible to boot FreeBSD off a GPT partition on an EFI system?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (May 1, 2014)

```
menuentry "FreeBSD" {
        set root='hd0,gpt6'
        kfreebsd /boot/loader
}
```

This boots the loader directly, it does not use the freebsd-boot partition at all.


----------



## mxc (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I get 


```
hard disk boot sector invalid
```

I think the /boot/loader is installed on the gpt5 partition.


----------



## mxc (May 2, 2014)

OK, i have mounted the UFS partition in Linux and can see that the boot directory is populated. Sorry, I thought the installer had put the boot binaries in a the boot partition it ask me to create at install time. So the problem is not that the loader can't be found. But its complaining about an invalid boot sector


----------

